# When to let off the lead?



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

When do you think is the best time to let a puppy off the lead? 

Obviously it would depend on the individual puppy and how well they respond to recall exercises, but assuming training is going well when would you let a puppy off the lead?

Cheers.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you search the forum? This same thread was just other day with some good responses.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

As SteelCD said we just responded to the same question not long ago. 

I let Elza off between 12-13 weeks old on the 4th day out with her. Not everyone as confident to do so but I follow the sooner is better theory.  

Good luck!


----------



## chester.com (Sep 22, 2012)

I let my boy off the lead at 10 weeks if never went far but I felt quite confident he wouldn't go out of sight.I found if he is in woodland he stays almost stuck to me. Sooner the better is my theory.


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I had a quick scan through some of the posts but I didn't do a proper search. I'll have a look for the other thread and read that.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Try this. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?topic=5718.msg43734#msg43734


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Glad someone posted the link to the other post! Those answers were def fun to read!! <3 Good Luck and give us an update Kermit_days!!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> When do you think is the best time to let a puppy off the lead?


As someone mentioned in the other thread - it depends on where you are. I would also add - it depends on what your plans are for the dog. 

First of all, every dog has a sense of distance from you beyond which they wouldn't feel comfortable. When you bring your puppy home and it forms the basic bond with you, it would follow you around very closely to maintain that sense of safety in being near you. As the puppy grows older, that distance will gradually increase. But a big difference between a Vizsla and an English Pointer is the red dog will always be closer to you. 

In hunt tests, English Pointers frequently run off the field chasing the bird and handlers have to yell and shout and wander around to bring them back. I've never seen that happen with a Vizsla (although I'm sure it may happen with an occasional dog that's been brought up for FT). 

If you take your dog to a field (ideal) or a park with no other dogs or people, you will notice the puppy will run ahead of you (you want that) but will stop very soon and look back, as if waiting for you to catch up. The point where the puppy stops is the indication of its comfort level with the distance and it will increase as the puppy grows in self-confidence.

What I'm saying is a young Vizsla puppy will NOT run away from you. The opposite is more likely to happen - as soon as you walk in a different direction, it will hurry back to catch up with you. That's also the best tip for starting with recall training - walk in a different direction and praise and pet your puppy when it runs up to you. 

So, if you plan to do stuff with your dog, such as hunting tests or especially field trials, you will really need to encourage and help your dog to become more independent and venture out further away from you. 

My advice would be to let your puppy off lead right away, but to be 100% sure that you pick a good spot, where nothing can scare or endanger him or her.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Veifera
Mines 9 weeks old and he's never followed me around yet, he just runs off and does his own thing. I've had him 10 days ?!

chester.com
10 weeks old, what about injections ?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

When to let them off lead? --- ASAP--- (under controlled conditions)

We have a young dog and go to grassy football fields and let the dog run around, lure her to come to us with a toy (sorry, I am too cheap and too lazy to buy treats), say "come here" or HERE or blow the whistle whenever she runs toward us... With little practice she comes when called (because we are interesting or waive a toy or simply move away and she has to chase us) ... No yelling, no punishments if she fails to obey


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> Mines 9 weeks old and he's never followed me around yet, he just runs off and does his own thing. I've had him 10 days ?!


Two things here: your puppy's personality (sounds bold and independent to me, which is a great gift) and the temporary lack of bond between you and your him, which isn't surprising at this stage.

When I brought my puppy home, I spent an enormous amount of time bonding with her. I would sit on the floor and hold a bully stick for her to chew on, so she would climb in my lap and chew on it. She didn't play on her own until probably the third week after coming home - I would literally get on the floor on all fours and play with her. She was only alone when I was specifically training her to stay in the crate. The overall goal in the first few weeks was to show to her that being with me was the best thing in the world. 

I was very fortunate because I was able to take time off work and because my breeder commanded me to shower her with love and affection non-stop for the first several weeks (except of course for obviously unacceptable behaviors).

It did take a bit of time - she didn't trust me from day one. It was very obvious that I was a stranger to her the first few days (a couple of times it felt she wanted nothing to do with me). That bond was created over time and then she started following me around. I knew it was there when she got startled by some noise and jumped into my arms for safety instead of running off and hiding in a corner somewhere. 

So that's what I would suggest to you, too - work hard on building a bond. Spend time doing something together with your dog - playing, running around the yard - anything. The efforts will be repaid a thousand times over. But at the same time - still, take him to a place you know to be safe and let him loose. He will not run away. In fact, by walking away and noting the "safe distance" will tell you a great deal about his comfort level.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Veifera,
Thank you, very encouraging words.
My wife took the first week off work and I have been off so far this week to and have been playing with him indoors and trying to outdoors but he's always off doing his own thing and dosnt seem to care if I walk off, or follow me ?!

One thing I think I might be doing wrong is putting him in his crate when he falls asleep and when I'm in on the floor and he try's to fall asleep on me or at my feet rather than leaving him there. All the books/websites etc I've read days to do this :-\


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> trying to outdoors but he's always off doing his own thing and dosnt seem to care if I walk off


Take him to a place he hasn't been to before. Just be sure it's 100% safe and there is nothing that can scare or startle him that you cannot control. Let him loose. 

First, he's going to be very interested in investigating the environment. The smells, objects, etc. They will be far more interesting than you are because they're new and exciting. He won't pay any attention to you until he has satisfied his curiosity. So wait a little until he's had a look around. It's normal. 

Then get his attention (whistle, call him, etc - datacan's advice is great) and start walking away. Don't just walk away when he's not looking but be sure he looks at you or reacts to your whistle or call. Then just turn and walk. 

What would happen then he'll start running, catch up with you and then run ahead of you. At some point he'll stop and wait for you to catch up. As you spend more time running him like this, he'll run further and further ahead of you as his confidence grows. 

I have a backyard and once my puppy became familiar with it, she won't follow me either because she already knew the environment. And if it was just moments after getting out, she was too busy learning what sticks taste like, sniffing dirt and bird poop and all that. 

You really need a big safe place (like a park, a soccer field, etc) where you can walk some distance and that's new to your puppy. 

Regarding crate training, my approach was both to allow the puppy to fall asleep in my lap then gently move her to the crate and also just putting in the crate at designated sleep time. There are going to be many different reasons she'd have to go to the crate in the future and there is nothing wrong with exposing her early to all kinds of scenarios. 

The only thing I didn't do was put her in the crate, lock it and walk away. I'm too much of a softie for that. I would put her in the crate, get down on all fours, stick my head inside the crate and pet and give her affection until she first sat down, then lied down then stretched and got ready to fall asleep. It never took longer than maybe 3 minutes - but then our day was on a time-table (sleep time was 8:00, 11:00 and so on)...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

For extra "security" take a dog that you can call back if you want. Like a friend and their dog or just their dog. Chances are your pup will explore the outdoors but def won't get too far from the other dog.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: When to let off the lead?*



SteelCityDozer said:


> For extra "security" take a dog that you can call back if you want. Like a friend and their dog or just their dog. Chances are your pup will explore the outdoors but def won't get too far from the other dog.


that's how I taught Kauzy to behave off leash. Dogs will typically stay together if given the option. It was also a great socialization opportunity


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

In our park I made 3 new puppy owners let their dog off leash with Elza. I somehow knew they will stick with her. She's great on recall, loves to play with puppies and will follow me wherever I go. 
One owner was so grateful couldn't thank me enough to give them the confidence. It's scary first but its a great feeling too. It was also good for Elza to learn how to play with puppies. She can be a bit 'too much' if you know what I mean!


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks again all.
Trouble is, I have parks etc close by but I wouldn't think they were safe places. 
I always put my head in and talk/stoke until he sleeps.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy was like your pup and still is to some degree.
She would be running, smelling and chasing anything that moved. As long as she looked up and could catch a glimpse of us she could really careless where we were. I ran her in extra large fields on a longer than normal check cord. That made it easier to catch her and it tired her out faster. As soon as she was old enough I ecollar conditioned her.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

A little late to the thread, but here is my input.

These dogs need to be off the leash as soon as possible. But!!!!!!!! don't have any confidence in recall for a good 12-18 months. As they develop they will become more independent of you, and more confident in their surroundings, and they will explore. They have to, it's in their DNA. It's not a behavior issue, or a dominance issue, or an ADHD issue. It's a hunting dog issue. The puppy that recalls at 12 weeks old may be a totally different story 2 months later. It has to be
It takes a lot of training to have a consistent recall, and even then there will be lapses. It just happens. I've chased all my dogs through the woods at one time or the other, shotgun in hand, well after they were trained.
Bottom line is to not let your dog off the lead at any age unless it's safe to do so. Expect them to blow you off and be ready for it.


----------

